# Long fin eel tank



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thought I'd do a run down on the 6ft as I get it ready for its new tenant

So the 6ft got completely pulled down yesterday and fully cleaned. 

Today 
I added in the wood décor and part filled it (to keep wood waterlogged). 
Currently it is bare bottomed.
I also have started getting the media ready for the overhead sump. I now have a smaller sump pump. 
The larger pump is still running in the tank, gives the tank good water movement which the eel will like.
I bought some porthos to add to the sump. I also have another plant here to add to it.. 
Depending what pennies I have left I may get another few plants to add to the sump

Tomorrow
I will be giving the pump a whirl, once I buy some new tubing and connections (others are too big from the larger pump).
I will buy another bag of scoria for the sump.
I need to wash the sand (nightmare stuff it is to wash too!!)
To make the tank escape proof I think I will get some poly channelling to run along the back of the sump. This will eventually end up with DIY LED strip in it

Once everything is running I will buy some feeder gudgeon and some feeder long arm shrimp for the tank. They will have a bit of settle in time before the eel is invited to dinner lol
I also want to add a few large bunches of Val to the tank, just to break up the all wood décor. 

Hopefully I can grab a pic tomorrow so you can have a look see


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

sounds great


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds cool. Well be waiting for pics too


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Finally got the sump running and the tank rescaped ready & waiting for its new inhabitant


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice. I like the plants you put in.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you.

The plants are there for a duel purpose.....looks and nitrate filters


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Beastie is here!!!!!

Will try to grab some pics (tis daylight so not sure how that will go)


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

What made you think" Lets get an eel"?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Why not an eel, something different


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Just got some....am editing now


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yay


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Photos


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice! Beastie looks amazing in there!


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I think I saw this guy or one of his brothers in my tmblr feed. Neat eel.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Very cool . Also, time to update your sig Alasse.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

neat!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys...

Absolutely enthralled with Beastie....fascinating critter!.

I had a lesson in eel ownership yesterday lol 

Beastie arrived after a 2 hour car trip, pretty much straight into the tank. Now i know they are escape artists, so a had eel proofed the tank. Strong cloth tape over any small gap, and this stuff sticks like superglue. I had come outside multiple times to check and still had an eel in the tank....yay for me i thought lol
30 mins later i am inside and i hear my Hubby's panic calling out to me, bolt outside and he points and says is that the eel.....me thinking cant be!! So i rush over and lo and behold there is Beastie laying in the grass, quite dry as it was hot as yesterday. So i pick her up and put her in the nearest water i could find, the dogs bucket lol (cue unimpressed dog!) Got all the grass off her and netted (as she was not a happy camper at this point) and put her back into the tank. 
Now onto how she got out, she ripped the darn tape!! Fell a good metre or more onto concrete, slithered across said concrete and out onto the lawn, this is where hubby found her and thought she was a snake lol.

Now the tank has extra glass lids, triple taped in the sump inlet/power cord corner, with a very large rock on top just to be sure. The glass lids along the front of the tank also are weighed down lol And as i still had an eel in the tank this morning, i think i won lol

Lesson learnt! When you have an eel and you think you have eel proofed the tank, do a better job LOL


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm surprised your husband didn't kill it first. I wouldn't give it a second look before I go running for a machete, lol.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oh my gosh!! I'd have a heart attack!! 

and, I want to ask for a video of beastie!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I added some yabbies and more feeders in today.....will get another lot on Thursday. This eel can chow em down lol

I will do a WC this Saturday, all going well, hopefully i retain all my fingers lol


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

VIDEO! lol


----------

